# BITCOIN AND NERFED VIDEO CARDS



## Hardcore Games (Mar 6, 2021)

BITCOIN AND NERFED VIDEO CARDS
					

Bitcoin and gaming are apart. Today Bitcoin mining is using specialized hardware as video cards cannot handle it. Ethereum which is the second largest by market cap is not a pseudo currency but rather it is a token based. It still is a proof of work based environmental nightmare. Nerfing video...




					www.hardcoregames.ca
				




Before the $99,999 video card, I was working on this post considering the steps NVIDIA has taken and may take down the road to steer miners away from video cards

so far not a peep from AMD


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 6, 2021)

NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 Ti to Have Crippled Crypto-Mining Performance
					

NVIDIA's upcoming GeForce RTX 3080 Ti graphics card is likely to feature a hardware hash-rate limiter, much like the recently launched RTX 3060, according to kopite7kimi, a reliable source for NVIDIA rumors. The hash-rate limiter ensures that that crypto-currency mining performance of the card...




					www.techpowerup.com
				












						NVIDIA Announces New CMP Series Specifically Designed for Cryptocurrency Mining; Caps Mining Performance on RTX 3060
					

This is a big one: NVIDIA has officially announced a new family of products specifically designed to satiate the demand coming from cryptocurrency mining workloads and farms. At the same time, the company has announced that the RTX 3060 launch driver will include software limitations for...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Hardcore Games (Mar 6, 2021)

Google does not crawl this place so I never noticed

on some earlier posts when the RTX 3060 was announced there was the CMP lineup

I copied that lineup table to several posts so that it would be easier to find with related posts


----------



## hat (Mar 6, 2021)

Nvidia crippling mining performance on graphics cards is a bit of a mixed bag. Some gamers are happy about it, but some are not. Personally I don't stand by any artificial performance gimping, even if it's to attempt to curb the perceived mining problem.

I see it as a solution to a problem that doesn't exist, and a bad solution at that. The problem mainly stems from reduced production capacity and well above normal demand, not as much from mining as it is from covid lockdowns and higher interest in graphics cards. Combine this with low availability from AMD, who is focusing on consoles more than graphics cards right now with their limited capacity at the already-swamped TSMC fabs. _Can't find a new console anywhere either and nobody is mining on those..._

The main problem with miners is that large miners are somehow able to secure large shipments before they even hit retailers, so for us lowly mortals who shop at Newegg and similar places, our already constrained supply is constrained even more by sales already being made "out the back door"; the rest are gobbled up by bots and sold on eBay for triple the price. Crippling mining performance isn't going to solve this problem. Even if they successfully direct miners to their CMP lineup, supply will dry up there, too, and miners will buy normal graphics cards anyway, even if this limit doesn't get bypassed.

I, for one, don't like the idea of artificially limiting performance for any reason. If they can do this now, how far will they go in the future? DLC performance packages?


----------



## Hardcore Games (Mar 6, 2021)

Shortgages of power supplies, video cards and other hardware is a bane for gamers, so what can gamers do about it really. Digital coins are a ponzi scheme,


----------

